# what has helped you stop your diarrhea?



## runtothetoilet (Apr 12, 2003)

i was wondering what has helped any of you with your diarrhea at all?reply like this.what has helped me:flax seedhow long did it take to stop D:3 weekshow many mg or how much:small hand fullwhere to buy what helped you:health food storecomments:none


----------



## runtothetoilet (Apr 12, 2003)

i forgot to put this inhow many times a day do you take it: 3 times a day


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I take Loperamide (prescription Imodium).2 pills a day, everyday.I get a prescription from my doctor.Costs $20 for 100 pills.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Product: Provex CV (Flavonoid supplement)How long: 3 weeksHow much: 2 caps per dayWhere: Melaleuca (Mail order)Comments: Into my third year of control. Only case of d in last two years was when I stopped taking it for a month...Heartburn within a week; urgency withing 2 weeks; d within four weeks.


----------



## ronr (Apr 3, 2003)

overitnow i was wondering why would that work?i went to the site it says it for the heart?cant see why that would work?..let me know


----------



## AlittleFaithHelps (May 22, 2002)

Levsin (.125mg) twice a day. I love the stuff


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 10, 2003)

runtothetoiletHow do you diegest the flaxseedoil seedcrushed seedground to a pulpwhat is the best way to take this supplement?Tried this before with mixed results


----------



## SLBEL3 (Jun 1, 2000)

what has helped me:Modified Fruit Pectinhow long did it take to stop D:3 dayshow many mg or how much: 2 pills a daywhere to buy what helped you:Healthfood store like GNC. I started it on March 1st. It has helped me get my life back to some degree. For the entire month of March I had only a total of 4 semi bad days. I could still go out on those days but needed immodium. The rest of the month I was out almost every day with my kids going to either the store, the mall, out to dinner, taking dog for walks every day, taking day trips to places an hour from where I live and hanging out there, getting tons done at home. April hasn't been too bad, caught the stomach bug that was going around and because I have multiple sclerosis I am unable to fight illness so where a stomach bug may be mild to some it's extremely bad for me and lasts about 2 weeks. During the 2 weeks I had it I had the IBS-D symptoms but not as bad as I used to. I still got stuff done and was able to go places closer to home. But this past weekend I went out both days, Friday night we went out to eat at a nice restaurant with the kids about 1/2 hour away and I had no problems. Befor the I started the Pectin I was completely house bound for a year because my IBS-D went completely out of control when we bought our first house. It's at a lake and we bought a boat, but I have only been away from my house maybe a total of 8 times since June of last year. I missed every family gatherring, spent xmas alone at home while hubby and kids went to relatives all day, missed my own daughters beach party last August. She had a beach birthday party at the lake we live at and I was in so much pain and so much diarrhea I missed it, everyone first came to the house to open the presents and have cake and then after about 15 min they all went down to the beach while I stayed home and cried. Every weekend hubby took the kids out on the boat while I stayed home on the toilet, We even got a porta potty to put on the boat so I could go but the pain was too much for me to even attempt it. I've been out on our boat 3 times. Now with this Pectin I know I will make it to my Neices first communion on May 4th, take my hubby out for his bday and then go to moms house on Mothers day, (hubby's bday is on mothers day this year), enjoy my boat/lake/beach/pool this summer. Etc. I now have 90% more good days than bad and can actually enjoy myself now. I Urge anyone that has IBS-D to try this stuff. It's about 8-10 dollars for a bottle of 60. LDanna from this bb tried it and is having great results also. But first make sure it won't interfere with any meds you may be taking.


----------



## alexiarain (Apr 15, 2003)

herbalife helped me. I take the vitamins as well as the florafibre (with acidophilus) as well as the aloe. Three times a day. 6 months so far and what a difference it has made for me.


----------



## ronr (Apr 3, 2003)

alex can you eat anything you want?


----------



## leslie204 (Feb 1, 2003)

Calium Carbonate w/ D vits three X per dayAcidophilus on occasionFoods rich in Calcium and supplimented with extra calciumLactose-Free Milk (gives you the calcium and D vits without the lactose which can cause some to have D.Cut back on beerB complex vits


----------



## alexiarain (Apr 15, 2003)

ronr, yeah, I eat anything. I love food, I think that's why I have had such a hard time with my bowels, becuase I don't have control of what kind of foods I should eat for it. I am just voicing my opinion on how this has worked for me, I've had people get mad at me, but the product has helped. I't all about cleansing inside and if you don't, the toxins stay in there right!.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Hey Sandi, the pectin sounds great.Since I've had so much luck with fruit based supplement, may I ask what fruits does the pectin come from? Also, has it cleared up your GERD?Keep us posted.Mark


----------



## atv_queen (Jan 27, 2003)

I take "Nature Made" Calcium Supplement 500mg w/ vitamin D. (vitamin D 200 I.U.)Worked right away for me. Saw a difference the same day.I take a half of a pill with every meal, soda, or fruit juice. Or any other flare up food.I bought the pills at Target.I have severe IBS-D. I was on prescription Dicyclomine (off brand) but that still didn't let me eat anything I wanted. Since I have started taking Calcium supplements with meals and drinks I can eat or drink anything I want. Except alcohol, which I have yet to test with various amounts of pills. If I don't take a pill when I should my diarrhea will come back. I also vary pill intake depending on what I eat. The pills can make me constipated occasionaly but I am to the point where I would take that over diarrhea any day!


----------



## MartyG (May 2, 2000)

I, too, took the Nature Made brand and was quite happy with it until one evening a tablet (I did break them in half) got stuck in my throat. Talk about panic.So now I began to worry about swallowing problems everytime I put the calicum in my mouth. I've since found a powered form (NOW brand) and mix it with juice and take a multi with it for the D. It seems to work okay but not a good as the Nature Made. I figure I have enough things to worry about, did not need one more.


----------



## rowley (Apr 10, 2003)

For those who take calcium what is the mg. Im taking a calcium right now that is 315mg. I was taking half a peal for every meal now im taking half a peal at lunch and dinner and 1 pill before i sleep. It hasnt been working to well latley.Let me know please


----------



## rowley (Apr 10, 2003)

peal i mean pill what was i thinking :X


----------



## Lori B. (Jan 19, 2003)

I take Librax (prescription anti-spasmodic) 3 times per day. Once in the morning, once with dinner, and at bedtime. It can be taken up to 4 times per day but I skip the lunch dose, and sometimes I do well on only 2 pills per day. My IBS flare ups tend to run in cycles so when I am doing well, I take less. It can be taken as needed and you can adjust your dosage however you see fit, but it is best to gradually reduce your dosage if you plan to stop taking it altogether, rather than going cold-turkey.I also take two Caltrate 600 chewables per day, one with lunch and one with dinner. This has helped me tremendously. They are fruit flavored and easy to take, they taste good. I bought them at Wal Mart, they are in a pink and white bottle and one bottle costs about $5.99 or so. I think for me the calcium is helping with the fact that I have no gallbladder and have had pretty bad diarrhea after the g/b removal, it is called Bile Salt Diarrhea and I think the calcium could be soaking up the excess bile. All I know for sure is...I am a lot better.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Calcium is the only thing that ever helped after 23 years of suffering and testing. I would be glad to send the info to any one just email me. It is not a cure only a control and can help a lot of us as you can see it has.All calcium is not the same so it is important to get the right form and take the right amount to maintain control.Linda


----------



## careena (Nov 3, 2001)

what has helped hubby: Questran (cholestyrmine powder)how long did it take to stop D:One dayhow many mg or how much: 1 Scoop a daywhere to buy what helped you







octors prescriptioncomments: It has completely stopped my husband's diarrhea. Is like a miracle.


----------



## Lisa_NZ (Apr 4, 2003)

what has helped me: Antidepressantshow long did it take to stop D: Less than a weekhow many mg or how much: 1 20mg tablet each daywhere to buy what helped you: Doctorcomments: I suffered depression and anxiety along with ibs-d for a number of years - I always thought it was in my head!!!


----------



## D060269M (Jan 14, 2002)

What has helped me :QuestranHow much do I take: 2 sachets per dayWhere do I get it: Perscription from doctorHow quickly did it work: Within a few weeksSuccess rate: I would recommend this to anyone as it has made life a lot better for me. The only draw back that I have, is first thing in the morning when I get up I need to go quite urgently and if I forget to take a sachet I am sometimes ill the next day which I then take 2 loperamide for. This medicine has really changed my life for the better.


----------



## soon2bnavygirl (Apr 22, 2003)

I take loperamide by prescription.2 pills in the morning, but you can take up to 4 a day.You can also buy this over the counter as immodium.My doctor also gave me a prescription to metimucil but I don't us it. The loperamide works well for me.


----------



## lagosta (Apr 24, 2003)

I've been taking Razor Cuts for years. They help,but ate certainly not a cure. They contain chronium pictonoliate. One a day. Get them at the heath food store.


----------



## SeaRay190 (Apr 25, 2003)

I totally swear by L-Glutamine. Take anywhere from 5g and up and you should see an improvement immediately. Its natural and has no side effects.


----------



## k9dawn (Mar 29, 2003)

The past few weeks there have been some improvements for me. Taking : one Phillips fiber tablet, every other day. : 6 capsules of Seucure daily [fish protein] : started taking 50 mg of Zoloft to try to get the anxiety under control. : 80 mg Bentyl daily ,with Levsin as needed,along with Imodium, as needed.The past few weeks have been D free, still have gas and cramps [side effects of anxiety, the fiber pills and Zoloft] Yesterday, I did have the first D attack,but it didnt last too long, nor did I feel as 'sick'. Yesterday could have been side effects again from the Zoloft [been only taking it a week] or just yesterday was a bad day all around. Cant say one way or another if the Seacure is doing what its website is saying or not.


----------



## Bcarter (Apr 29, 2003)

My first time on this site - fixing to start on Lotronex. I took it before it was taken off the market. Have tried Colestid which helped for a while. Nothing has ever completely fixed it, though. Couple of questions if you don't mind:1) Do any of these remedies make you "normal"?2) I notice a lot of you mentioned calcium supplements. That's the first time I've noticed that. What kind do you take and why does that help?Thanks! Barbie (frustrated)


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Hi Barbie,I take two capsules of Provex CV once a day. I use the toilet once to twice a day with no control issues. I eat and drink what I want with minimal consequences. Indigestion is a non-issue. I've been this way for almost four years, now. I'm normal. Mark


----------



## GoLightly (Mar 23, 2003)

Calcium has definitely helped me, it stops the diarrhea, so reduces the urgency, so reduces the anxiety. I also still take immodium occasionally for "big" events, but I am hoping that I will gradually be able to stop doing this as my anxiety about having D is reduced. In fact I had a job interview this morning, nearly an hour's drive away, and I coped on just 1 immodium taken at bedtime last night. Had to "go" 3 or 4 times before I left (pretty normal for me anyway) and then was absolutely fine, no D, no panic.I take 800 mg Calcium with Vitamin D tablet twice a day.


----------



## Sharon6640 (Jul 20, 2001)

The thing that has helped me is taking Calrate 600 Plus in the purple & white box. Send a e mail to LNAPE or find her post on this site. She's my hero and did better for me with her advise than any doctor and any precription meds.Good luck.


----------



## bushja1 (Apr 23, 2003)

I just bought some Caltrate in the purple and white box. After I got it home I noticed that it contains magnesium. I thought this could cause D. Going to try it tomorrow...see what happens.


----------



## Bcarter (Apr 29, 2003)

Just wanted to say "thanks" to everyone who responded to my post. I got LNAPE's useful info as well. I'll try the calcium but will be careful as I also take Synthroid for thyroid problem and just restarted the Lotronex (had a good day today!). I appreciate the HOPE that there is a normal life out there again -- don't get much of that from the doctors. I want my kids to have more memories of me than always in the bathroom.







Barbie


----------



## Albion (Feb 14, 2001)

Opium tincture (deodorized)1cc (mL) = 10 mg of morphine2cc's twice a day stopped D immediately; maintenance dose (.6mL twice a day)triplicate prescription from GI specialist at Cedars-Sinaivery difficult to find pharmacies willing to stock this medication


----------



## Lynne Petelski (Sep 19, 2002)

Hi, Barbie ...Overitnow suggested I try Provex CV and I have now been on it for about five months - absolutely super results. I've only had two or three IBS attacks and my gut has quit aching. I don't have the urgency to get to the bathroom and have about two bowel movements a day. You should try it!


----------



## emmabean (Apr 30, 2003)

hwere do you find provex cv? is it perscribed


----------



## Lynne Petelski (Sep 19, 2002)

emmabean, you can get Provex CV through a company called Melaleuca. Go to www.melaleuca.com - the company's based in Idaho. Worth a try. I've gone from up to 40 Imodium a month to maybe 8.


----------



## Muddy Red Rivers (May 3, 2003)

I had the runs for about 3 months when I went to see the doctor. He gave me a prescription for Dicyclomine 10MG capsules, it is the cheap version of Bentyl. I was told to take one pill every 8 hours or so for a week. Then double it to two pills each time. They worked. In just a few days the runs started letting up. Retail price for 400 was $11.70. Best of luck.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I think this whole list is worth a (bump)


----------



## JBERCH (Feb 1, 2001)

DICYCLOMINE , LIBRAX AND LEVSIN ARE ALL FOR THE PAIN AND CRAMPING. ARE NOT INTENDED TO STOP DIARRHEA. QUESTRAN HAS HELPED TO CHANGE FROM LIQUID STOOL TO A NORMAL CONSISTENCY OF BM BUT HAS HAD NO EFFECT WHATSOEVER ON URGENCY OR FREQUENCY. I HAD MUCH SUCCESS WITH LOTRONEX WHEN IT FIRST CAME ON MARKET WITHOUT ANY OF THE PROBLEMS ASSOCIATED WITH IT. WENT BACK ON LOTORNEX AND STARTED TO HAVE BLEEDING PROBLEMS AFTER 2 MONTHS SO HAD TO STOP TAKING IT. MY DOC HAS JUST GIVEN ME PAMINE TO TRY.


----------



## christywisty (Mar 12, 2002)

What has helped me: DicyclomineHow long did it take to stop D: Less than a weekHow many mg: 20mgWhere to buy what helped you: PrescriptionHow many times a day do you take it: 4


----------

